# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Dò biên dạng gia công

## tiennguyenks

Cho em hỏi muốn dò biên dạng của phôi sau đó chỉnh sửa mẫu nhận được để gia công thì làm như thế nào ạ. Em cảm ơn!

----------


## JERRY CNC

Bạn sử dụng vật liệu gì? Điêu khắc hay tiện? Thường thì có 1 biện pháp hay dùng là bạn dùng điện thoại hoặc máy ảnh có độ phân giải tốt 1 tí, chụp vuông góc với biên dạng phôi mà mình cần dò, đưa ảnh vào phần mềm cadcam rồi vẽ lại biên dạng, xuất file. Chưa biết cụ thể bạn muốn dò biện dạng như thế nào, thông thường thì mình dùng cách này, mong nó hữu ích đối với bạn!

----------


## motogia

Có thể dùng phương pháp vẽ hàm số đi bác, lâu tý nhưng an tâm hơn.

----------


## tiennguyenks

> Bạn sử dụng vật liệu gì? Điêu khắc hay tiện? Thường thì có 1 biện pháp hay dùng là bạn dùng điện thoại hoặc máy ảnh có độ phân giải tốt 1 tí, chụp vuông góc với biên dạng phôi mà mình cần dò, đưa ảnh vào phần mềm cadcam rồi vẽ lại biên dạng, xuất file. Chưa biết cụ thể bạn muốn dò biện dạng như thế nào, thông thường thì mình dùng cách này, mong nó hữu ích đối với bạn!


Em dùng Tiện ạ. Em cần biên dạng chính xác, nếu chụp ảnh thì sai số lớn.

----------


## anhcos

Bác dùng đầu dò tự chế xài với mach3 là ok, nhưng bác chưa nói rõ yêu cầu thì k thể giúp nhiều hơn dc.

----------


## tiennguyenks

> Bác dùng đầu dò tự chế xài với mach3 là ok, nhưng bác chưa nói rõ yêu cầu thì k thể giúp nhiều hơn dc.


Dạ em muốn dò lại biên dạng sau đó lấy 1 mẫu thiết kế + biên dạng vừa dò để được mẫu cần gia công ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Nếu bề mặt 3D thì dùng máy quét là nhanh và chính xác nhất bác.

----------

JERRY CNC

----------

